# MMA downloadable videos blog



## Kingindian (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi all!
I have MMA videos site, you can download tutorials and some MMA match
http://mixedmartialartvideos.blogspot.com/

hope it will usefull for all of you and also can help to equipped this library with more information.

thanks for attention


----------



## Kingindian (Apr 22, 2008)

i have just updated with more match
Fedor vs Yuji Nagata
Frye vs Takayama (full of strike!)
Rumina Sato the Flying ArmBar
Mauricio Rua vs Rafael Capoeira ( Rua's first MMA match)
Frank Shamrock vs Zinoviev


----------

